
Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection spread (2005) - Fat_Thor
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/
======
ghastmaster
> We have identified chloroquine as an effective antiviral agent for SARS-CoV
> in cell culture conditions, as evidenced by its inhibitory effect when the
> drug was added prior to infection or after the initiation and establishment
> of infection. The fact that chloroquine exerts an antiviral effect during
> pre- and post-infection conditions suggest that it is likely to have both
> prophylactic and therapeutic advantages.

This is in vitro, but other studies and anecdotes are showing in vivo efficacy
of hydroxychloroquine.

